# Ladies: How do you feel about bald guys?



## nemesis1

So when i was younger and had all my hair i used to get much more attention from women, these days my hair has pretty much all but gone on top and i shave whats left of it off, and i dont really get much attention from women anymore. I saw some womens profiles on dating sites that say stuff like "please dont message me if your bald not through choice". I know from reading posts on here that theres a number of other guys on here who are also bald or going bald so thought this would be an interesting discussion.

So ladies, how do you feel about bald guys? Is it a turn off? Do you prefer guys with hair?


----------



## Welchsboy

From what I gathered it really does make a difference. I think the best analogy is when guys are describing a girl, and they say "I think she's ugly and fat"...girls would say..."I think he's ugly and bald"...

But then again some guys don't mind girls who are fat...I'm sure some girls don't mind balding guys...

Luckily though there are easy ways to either cover up the baldness or make it work to your advantage...it's a LOT harder having to lose 20 pounds.


----------



## tranquildream

I think if you are noticeably bald, it's more attractive to shave it all off then keep what's left of it. Add some facial hair that looks right with a shaved head and it'll raise the attractiveness even more(imo). It just ages guys a lot more if they are balding and they try to hang on to what's left of their hair. I have seen some attractive bald men.


----------



## sansd

I can't imagine how anyone could care that much. I'd guess that the majority of women don't care.

I agree that a shaved head often looks better than hair with bald or thin spots, though.


----------



## Mae West

Bald men can be very sexy. No big deal. I'm not that into looks. The only time I get turned off is when a guy gains tons of weight.


----------



## Monroee

I agree that totally bald men can be quite attractive. 

Like Howie Mandell. *swoon.* 

I love his OCD-shaven head.


----------



## CookieBee

Not a fan, but then again I'm 22 and dating guys around my age so premature balding is a real turn-off. I would be kind of embarassed to be with a guy that was bald at my age. Older guys are quite sexy though (Bruce Willis for example though I can't say that if he weren't famous/powerful I would find him as attractive) so when I'm in my 30s I'm sure I'll feel differently.


----------



## SilentOutcast

Here's an interesting article that says they be more attractive.

http://ezinearticles.com/?Do-Women-Find-Bald-Men-More-Attractive?&id=4123858


----------



## leonardess

I like bald men. i also like men with hair, but bald is fine too. I've found, through observation, that most bald men can grow hair everywhere else like Chewbacca on steroids. and they tend to be of a somewhat stockier build, quite huggable, if you will. 

Just like most girls who have smaller chests, tend to have great **ses. 


Now you'll start noticing this.


----------



## saillias

A local radio station asked this question a few weeks ago and a bunch of women called in to say they love it, and prefer bald men to ones with hair... I found this kind of annoying because it's almost a point of pride and bragging rights among men in their 20s to have all their hair. :|

Just like everything else, there will always be a niche of women who like that... balding, fatness, whatever. Anyone remember that episode of Seinfeld were George met a woman who said "I love fat, bald, short men." That happens in real life. There are women like that. Genders are not a singular personality.


----------



## MagusAnima

It depends really, most people don't have the right shape of head for it to look good, some people have 'lumpier' shaped heads than others, and I think baldness looks better on people with more evenly shaped heads - like Patrick Stewart's head. (He seems to just get better and better as he ages somehow...)


----------



## PDXRyan

I think the older people get the less of an issue it becomes. I'm not bald but the hairline is nowhere near where it once was and doesn't grow half as fast as it used to. I miss being able to grow long hair. I think some guys look better with less hair, I don't think I'm one of those guys though but oh well, not much I can do about it.


----------



## CourtneyB

Some men can pull off a bald head well and look great. But if you are going bald quick I would suggest shaving it all off, going bald and rocking it. Many women love bald men. Men who try to comb over or style what little is left of their hair is a turn off to me, honestly.


----------



## Strategist

I'm more concerned with personality than anything. I don't think baldness or having hair determine how good looking a guy is. 

Some people are going to like you and some people aren't no matter what you look like.


----------



## krista91

I don't think I would even notice to be honest. I mean, if a guy is bald, he's bald and that's how I take it, it's just what his appereance is.


----------



## layitontheline

I'll be honest and say that I do love a thick head of hair and running my hands through it and I find hair incredibly sexy. That said, if I was connected with a guy who started to experience baldness/receding hairline/whatever, that would not change how I felt about him at all. If a guy was bald before I got to know him, I'd give it a go as long as there was still enough physical attraction.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

This thread makes me glad i shave my head. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Dance Sucka

Bald is beautiful. Keep your head shaved and maybe get a tat on your bald head if you're courageous.

Look, it really doesn't matter to women what you look like. The only thing that might cause a loss of interest is if you wear a hat all the time to hide your baldness. Might as well flaunt what you've got and make the best out of it


----------



## Neptunus

I think it looks good.


----------



## JupiterStarr

It doesn't bother me.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad

I really prefer a man who has a full head of hair. With one exception; it just so happens that the sexiest guy alive is very bald.

































Every man, woman, and child here just creamed their panties.


----------



## Perfectionist

^Hahaha. That top picture is indeed fiiine.

Bald men can be sexy. Men with hair can be sexy. All depends on the individual. It's either or for me, as long as you are comfortable with it.


----------



## huh

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Every man, woman, and child here just creamed their panties.


how did you know I was wearing panties?


----------



## Welchsboy

Man, I WISH I had Patrick Stewart's head. Besides being my favorite Star Trek captain, he also has one of the most awesome voices. I'd recognize his voice anywhere...he could be reciting the 3 little pigs story and it would still sound cool as heck...:boogie

I actually tried shaving my head completely bald about 3 years ago, and when my mom saw it she screamed and flat out called it "ugly". Yea not doing that again...:|


----------



## Dance Sucka

Welchsboy said:


> I actually tried shaving my head completely bald about 3 years ago, and when my mom saw it she screamed and flat out called it "ugly". Yea not doing that again...:|


Wow :sus your mom sucks. I'm sure it wasn't that bad.


----------



## firefox138

CookieBee said:


> Not a fan, but then again I'm 22 and dating guys around my age so premature balding is a real turn-off. I would be kind of embarassed to be with a guy that was bald at my age. Older guys are quite sexy though (Bruce Willis for example though I can't say that if he weren't famous/powerful I would find him as attractive) so when I'm in my 30s I'm sure I'll feel differently.


My shaved head and I would be embarrassed to date a girl as superficial, shallow and picky as you.


----------



## yoshua

i miss my hair though, it used to look awesone


----------



## 4realguy

I've got a bald dome.


----------



## dwimplepede

Look at Vin Diesel and Bruce Willis


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Meh I think most women are turn off by a receding hairline, if you are not particular handsome. My head is just not right for a clean shave. I would look like a terminally ill patient or something. Bald fits best with men who have a big head.


----------



## nika bika

*bald men*

I think bald men can be very attractive...just look at Bruce Willis. If you show you low self esteem then it may not appear attractive but embrace the baldness that's very attractive!


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

Dwayne the Rock Johnson is bald and he's hot.


----------



## LolaViola

For me, it's basically all about the face. If I find your face appealing, I don't care if you're bald or rocking long dreads. For instance, I find Jason Castro attractive, yet I find Boris Kodjoe equally attractive. One has a ton of hair and one has absolutely none. Yet it has no effect on how gorgeous they are to me.


----------



## Valtron

As long as he's hairy everywhere else, I'm happy.


----------



## Parsnip

I make no secret of my preference for hairy men, but I have no aversion to those who are bald. It's just hair, and it certainly isn't important enough to act as a turn off.

Although it would be a novelty for me. None of the men in my family are bald, they all possess thick heads of hair well into their seventies, so I have no doubt baldness would be strangely fascinating to me.


----------



## Third3ye89

*Okay....*

I've been shaving my head since I was 17. People noticed I was balding when I was 16 and thought the best thing to do was to just shave it, once I left school. I've seen pictures of me when I was 14 and full of hair and thought "Yeah i looked cute" but now.....just....**** you....I'm nearly 25 and have been fully bald for 8 years and look so ****ing ugly because of it. Women who are attracted to a hairless head don't mean they're attracted to a guy with a big nose and eye sockets like Jonjo Shelvey!! Just **** you, anyone who says they're attracted to me are just after one thing between my legs. Have only spoken to one woman who has openly admitted to liking bald guys and she was a straight out *****.


----------



## tbyrfan

never 4get afff </3


----------



## tehuti88

Third3ye89 said:


> Just **** you, *anyone who says they're attracted to me are just after one thing between my legs*.


I've never heard a guy here complain about that...interesting. :um



Third3ye89 said:


> Have only spoken to one woman who has openly admitted to liking bald guys and she was a straight out *****.


Well, just as most women aren't attracted to a big nose and eye sockets like...Jonjo Shelvey (whoever that is?), you're not attracted to women being straight-out *bleeps.* :stu We don't control what we're attracted to.

Plus, lovely thread necro. :wels


----------



## blue2

I love bald guys they are some of the most intelligent people I've talked to....I'm not a lady though...


----------



## ilovejehovah777

I don't like bald headed guys


----------



## blue2

ilovejehovah777 said:


> I don't like bald headed guys


your mostly talking from a visual point of view though.....?


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

I really want to touch their head because most of the time, their head looks really shiny and smooth. But I don't because I don't want to be rude.

Some guys suit bald hair, others don't. Like other's said, it depends on the individual.


----------



## Gwynevere

Maybe in 20 years.


----------



## probably offline

I'm not attracted to bald heads, but I have no ill will against bald guys.


----------



## jesse93

Ouch, Here I am balding pretty badly at year 21, and a few girls around my age on this thread have stated they dislike bald men, Welp there goes any confidence I've had of actually taking the step to shave my head completely. Although, I hate the fact that my hair is thinning so bad, I'm scared to shave my head bald cuz idk what i'd look like dammit


----------



## Peterg73

Bald heads are the norm now although i doubt it makes any diffrence


----------



## crimeclub

jesse93 said:


> Ouch, Here I am balding pretty badly at year 21, and a few girls around my age on this thread have stated they dislike bald men, Welp there goes any confidence I've had of actually taking the step to shave my head completely. Although, I hate the fact that my hair is thinning so bad, I'm scared to shave my head bald cuz idk what i'd look like dammit


More than likely as girls get older and also become subject to the effects of ageing they'll become a little more forgiving and understanding, you'd of course have to be willing to do the same in return.


----------



## jever

It doesn't really matter what women like or not - you are bald and that is it. Some women like it, some do not. But it doesn't matter, if you are happy and confident in yourself, that is then 100x more attractive than if you got long golden hair. 

Start working on yourself dude, start working out and get fit, look in fashion blogs and mags and start dressing yourself more attractive. Suits, shirts, polos. Make sure you got clean and smooth skin, wash your face every day, grow some facial hair if you can and make it Work with your looks, find a good cologne that women like, have a fresh breathe, White teeth, pluck eyebrows, clean nails.


----------



## Jack365

People are shallow. So I would say yes hair matters. My hair use to be fuller, now it is thin. It's rather depressing at times. But could be worse. Just promote the good things you have and forget the negatives.


----------



## Skeletra

Yes:








(Chef Scott Leibfried)

Nope:








(Vin Disel)

They are both bald with dark eyebrows, but Chef Scott is ridiculously hot, while Vin Disel, in my opinion, is not at all attractive. I don't know why.
So to answer your question. It depends on the rest.


----------



## Steve French

I'm glad I come from a long line of people who died with their hair intact. Not that I find bald headedness weird or anything, but damn, I'd look ****ed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm not really attracted to baldness as a trait, head hair is kind of a big 'turn on' for me similarly to how it is for men usually (I don't know why.) Obviously I wish it wasn't this way for obvious reasons, but that is how it is. I prefer guys with medium-short to long hair. Yes medium-short is a term I just invented to describe hair.

That being said I've been attracted to two guys in real life who had barely any hair (one guy was basically bald.) So, you know.

I feel less bad about it knowing there are _lots _of men who wouldn't date me for various reasons to be honest, everyone has preferences.


----------



## tehuti88

jesse93 said:


> Ouch, Here I am balding pretty badly at year 21, and a few girls around my age on this thread have stated they dislike bald men, Welp there goes any confidence I've had of actually taking the step to shave my head completely. Although, I hate the fact that my hair is thinning so bad, I'm scared to shave my head bald cuz idk what i'd look like dammit


Come now, don't read only what confirms your fears! There have also been posts in this thread from women who really don't care much about baldness, PLUS, the answers in this thread represent the tiniest, tiniest, TINIEST fraction of women out there.

There are probably about *3.5 billion women* in the world today, you would let a *handful* of discouraging replies in this *one solitary thread* make you lose *all* hope...? :no


----------



## Jesuszilla

jesse93 said:


> Ouch, Here I am balding pretty badly at year 21, and a few girls around my age on this thread have stated they dislike bald men, Welp there goes any confidence I've had of actually taking the step to shave my head completely. Although, I hate the fact that my hair is thinning so bad, I'm scared to shave my head bald cuz idk what i'd look like dammit


Can you work a buzz cut?


----------



## komorikun

Nemesis isn't around anymore. Wonder where he went.


----------



## Farideh

I ask them if they ever miss using shampoo.


----------



## Jesuszilla

tehuti88 said:


> Come now, don't read only what confirms your fears! There have also been posts in this thread from women who really don't care much about baldness, PLUS, the answers in this thread represent the tiniest, tiniest, TINIEST fraction of women out there.


To be fair all the young women of the thread mentioned that they're not attracted to bald men or made reference that maybe that will change when they're older. I can completely understand how reading that will make him feel bad.


----------



## Serephina

ilovejehovah777 said:


> I don't like bald headed guys


And yet you like God ................ interesting!


----------



## sunflower22

I'm not into a man who takes longer to get ready than me. Bald? Good.


----------



## M0rbid

* Men: How do you feel about bald ladies? *


----------



## tehuti88

Jesuszilla said:


> To be fair all the young women of the thread mentioned that they're not attracted to bald men or made reference that maybe that will change when they're older. I can completely understand how reading that will make him feel bad.


I haven't even looked at the ages of any of the people (male or female) replying, because I didn't think it mattered, and to be honest I find it kind of telling that the age of the women involved is being focused upon so much... :/ Perhaps the thread should be entitled how do *younger* ladies feel about bald guys?--since their opinions are what's actually being sought?

This definitely _isn't_ a jab at you, Jesuszilla, though the way I'm feeling now is the way the person I was replying to claimed to be feeling...very discouraged and undesirable. People should keep that in mind when they ask such questions about the opposite gender...*take a look, it's a thread about bald guys feeling unwanted, when older women are unwanted, too*. And this isn't the first such thread where this very thing has happened. :sigh

_"Well, you're older than the type of women I'm talking about..."_
_"Well, you're overweight..."_
_"Well, you're not attractive/hot..."_
_"Well, you have social anxiety..."_

Still, I stand by my earlier comments. The replies in this one thread, in all the threads on SAS, are not reason enough to give up on everyone else in the world, OR on yourself. *All it takes is one person out of that 3.5 billion to like you as you are.*


----------



## komorikun

If they wear a hat or shave their head, it's okay.


----------



## Jesuszilla

tehuti88 said:


> I haven't even looked at the ages of any of the people (male or female) replying, because I didn't think it mattered, and to be honest I find it kind of telling that the age of the women involved is being focused upon so much... :/ Perhaps the thread should be entitled how do *younger* ladies feel about bald guys?--since their opinions are what's actually being sought?
> 
> This definitely _isn't_ a jab at you, Jesuszilla, though the way I'm feeling now is the way the person I was replying to claimed to be feeling...very discouraged and undesirable. People should keep that in mind when they ask such questions about the opposite gender...*take a look, it's a thread about bald guys feeling unwanted, when older women are unwanted, too*. And this isn't the first such thread where this very thing has happened. :sigh
> 
> _"Well, you're older than the type of women I'm talking about..."_
> _"Well, you're overweight..."_
> _"Well, you're not attractive/hot..."_
> _"Well, you have social anxiety..."_
> 
> Still, I stand by my earlier comments. The replies in this one thread, in all the threads on SAS, are not reason enough to give up on everyone else in the world, OR on yourself. *All it takes is one person out of that 3.5 billion to like you as you are.*


I see what you're saying and I agree with you in some ways. But the guy we're quoting is 21 so I can imagine it being a little scary losing ones hair at 21 when most girls his age aren't attracted to that look. Most people date within their age group. So I don't think his feelings on being young and balding discounts your feelings or experience on how older women are less desirable.


----------

